# PLAZA DE TOROS. One pic. X post.



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Oldest plaza in Portugal (1561), Abiúl*



















Hélder Cotrim


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Plaza de toros de Toledo (Toledo, Spain)*

Small and with almost nothing decorative, just the horse shoe arcs. Was made in 1866.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

PLAZA DE TOROS DE ALMERÍA. Andalusia. Spain.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Plaza de toros "la Glorieta" (Salamanca, Spain)*

Inaugurated in 1893.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

finalmente a de Salamanca :happy:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Iptucci, get some good photos of las Ventas de Madrid! :lol:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Plaza de toros de Las Ventas (Madrid, Spain)*

Second biggest of the world, but the most important one. The photo it's not the best, doesn't show the main gate...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

LAS VENTAS.* Madrid*. Spain.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

PLAZA DE TOROS de *DAX **- FRANCIA, France*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

PLAZA DE TOROS de *NÎMES* - *FRANCIA, France*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

FONT="Courier New"]PLAZA DE TOROS de *ARLES* - *FRANCIA, France*[/FONT]


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Waa... what such beautiful places :drool:

We have some of them in Costa Rica but they are not "built"

It is just for some special ocassions that they build these plazas wich are small.


Esto va en español:


Los toros en Costa Rica son distintos a los que se acostumbran a ver en España, Portugal, México o Perú. 

Acá es más "toros a la tica" donde el toro que entra no se mata, lo que se hace es que se meten "toreros improvisados" que puede ser cualquier persona y entra para "jugar" con el toro, es decir, que este le pegue carreras al torero. Acá les dejo unas imágenes para que se hagan una idea


Plaza de Toros de Zapote, Costa Rica


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

^^

He oído hablar de ello, aquí también se hace, y en las calles de los pueblos que tienen esa celebracíón en concreto, por tradición. Por cierto ¿has editado tus fotos?, no puedo verlas.


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

^^
No las he editado y no sé qué es lo que pasa. Fíjate que esta página de donde las tomo tiende a dar ese problema que a veces no te deja copiar la imagen en otros sitios. Igual acá te dejo los enlaces para que los puedas ver si deseas: 

:hi:

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_DWqWHo4Iis4/SBYADQaHnCI/AAAAAAAABHo/_1Oybqrin2w/100_0878.jpg

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_DWqWHo4Iis4/SBYABgaHnAI/AAAAAAAABHY/HefAjWI83qI/100_0876.jpg


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

*Plaza de Toros - México City*



















^^*A VERY rare sold out for bull-fighting(old pic)..however,concerts and other events fill the sits in the plaza more often..
Bull-fighting culture in Mexico is dying slowly,good thing for some people (and the bulls :lol bad for others..of course *


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Tillor87 said:


> ^^
> No las he editado y no sé qué es lo que pasa. Fíjate que esta página de donde las tomo tiende a dar ese problema que a veces no te deja copiar la imagen en otros sitios. Igual acá te dejo los enlaces para que los puedas ver si deseas:
> 
> :hi:
> ...


Los enlaces que no llevan el www. no suelen verse al poner el enlace...


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

no pics Tillor :dunno: bullfight is diferent in all countrys even inside each country as Iptucci sayd, for exemple we dont kill the bull in west but in the interior they doo that, in the Azores there are almoust no arenas, in Graciosa island we have a bullfight arena in a "cratera" of an ancient vulcano etc...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Plaza de toros cuadrada Las Virtudes. Ciudad Real. España.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

*Praça de touros de Santa Cruz da Graciosa 1*

the vulcano is the one on the left close to the sea:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

*Praça de touros de Santa Cruz da Graciosa 2*

inside the crater:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Angra do Heroísmo I*



















photo: luissilveira


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Angra do Heroísmo II*



















photo: Manuel Doria Vilar


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Arpels said:


> inside the crater:


¡Una Plaza muy caliente!.:cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow to that crater-plaza :lol:

*Plaza de toros de Tarragona (Tarragona, Spain)*

I didn't know, but this is a XIX century plaza, that was covered recently (at the photo was in process)


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

costa said:


> *Campo Pequeno, Lisbon*



Lindíssima! :drool:


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

buho said:


> In Spain there are some, but I think none of them is old hno: (I meant they were made with the roof, but wasn't added a roof to an old plaza)


In *León *(Spain) it was.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

LA REAL MAESTRANZA. Seville. Andalusia. Spain.

_La Maestranza is the second most important Bullring in the world. _


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Gosto muito das praças portuguesas, tão lindas como as espanholas :happy:

Parabéns pelas fotinhas !!


----------



## Cocolicchio (Mar 20, 2007)

*Plaza de Toros de Santamaría - Bogotá - Colombia*


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

La mejor plaza de toros, la de Barcelona... que no verá nunca más una corrida.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

^^

La monumental de Barcelona, inauguré el hilo con esa Plaza de Toros en Cataluña (España), caben destacar sus azulejos.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

He de confesar que antes del post yo no conocía la monumental de Barcelona, y tiene un aspecto entre lo neomudéjar, el bizantinismo y el modernismo... preciosa.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

PLAZA DE TOROS MONUMENTAL. *Barcelona.* Cataluña. Spain.











_La verdad, éste día hubo una buena recaudación, estaba la plaza de toros Monumental de Barcelona llena hasta la bandera._


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Coliseu Figueirense, Figueira da Foz*



















photo: AJerónimo


----------



## Balam56 (Oct 30, 2007)

Cocolicchio said:


> *Plaza de Toros de Santamaría - Bogotá - Colombia*
> 
> Republic_of_Colombia_-_Cundin.png[/IMG]


felicidades....que hermosa y señorial plaza de toros......mejor que muchas europeas..woow


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Las Ventas (Madrid, Spain)*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

os azulejos da praça de Barcelona:?


----------



## HappyGiuseppe (Apr 3, 2008)

*Plaza de toros LA MACARENA.*

*Medellín, Colombia.*

Sadly, it was refurbished around 2004, and an electric roof was added, and the facade "modernised". Some people like it, and some don't. But it's still one of the most important Plazas in Colombia.








(courtesy: M.R.Castrillón)








(courtesy: Eskarlata)







(courtesy: vive.in, cotelco)








Medellín, Colombia, South America

------------------

*Bonus*: Colombian phtographer Henry Agudelo won the _World Press Photo 2005_ for this picture taken from the roof of La Macarena Bullring:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Arpels said:


> os azulejos da praça de Barcelona:?


In Spain the azulejos are very used! :lol:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Azulejos de la Plaza Monumental de Barcelona.


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

Dinivan said:


> ^^ my gosh, how did you find out that thing?
> according to its webpage, it has 10 (*ten*, _deu_, diez) students and its the sole such school in catalonia (7.5 million inhabitants), and that without getting into their probably little catalan background with names such as Jonathan, so it perfectly shows the popularity of that barbaric tradition in here. Anyway, wasn't this thread about bullfighting rings? that school has to train in a football field, I wouldn't call that a bullfighting ring, as they cannot even use bulls in there, and when they need to use bulls according to the website they go to Spain to places such as Salamanca...


No li facis cas, aquest noi el que té és una obsessió malaltissa per ensenyar tothom el que no hi ha. Al cap i a la fi, no val la pena lluitar envers aquesta gent amb el cerbell rentat: mai no els pots fer raonar. No veus que té poques llums el xicot? Que quan li fas una reflexió matemàtica i seriosa no sap que dir-te?

És el mateix que amb la suposada discriminació cap al castellà. Ells sols es creen un món inexistent, quan aquí ens adonem que són crítiques tan evidentment falses, que ja ningú en parla. Ara, ells segueixen pensant que vivim amoïnats pel que es diu a la COPE.


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

Muy lindas tooodas las fotos, pero la verdad q a mi no me gusta mucho ir al "torín", como lo llamamos en Paraguay.. y si voy me paso tapándome los ojos jeje..


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Plaza de toros de Vinarós. Castellón. *Valencia.* Spain.


----------



## blue_man100 (Apr 17, 2004)

*Plaza de Toros de San Marcos*


City: *Aguascalientes*
Country: *MEXICO*


----------



## blue_man100 (Apr 17, 2004)

^^

the inside:












you can stay at this hotel very close to the Plaza 


Hotel Quinta Real - Ags


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

it is a new one:?


----------



## blue_man100 (Apr 17, 2004)

^^

it is relatively new


----------



## blue_man100 (Apr 17, 2004)

This is another Plaza de Toros in Mexico...

actually is a *Hotel rebuild from an old Plaza de Toros*


city: *Zacatecas*
Country: *Mexico*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

:uh: good ideia, the flor is amazing...


----------



## blue_man100 (Apr 17, 2004)

^^

i'm glad you liked it kay:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Praça de toiros de Albufeira*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Luanda, Angola*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

in Angola to :uh:


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

Pan y circo...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Son extrañas estas plazas de toros en África, es como si el tiempo se hubiese detenido en ellas.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

esta igual ao que era antes da independencia de Angola :yes:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

^^
Realmente, me daba esa impresión.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Moita*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Iptucci said:


> Son extrañas estas plazas de toros en África, es como si el tiempo se hubiese detenido en ellas.


*Lourenço Marques (Maputo), Moçambique* :cheers:




























*and other mobile in Macau*


----------



## blue_man100 (Apr 17, 2004)

ciudad: *TIJUANA*
pais: *Mexico*



fotografia de "McMexicano" (flickr)


----------



## lbrt (Jan 15, 2007)

Mas bien, es el claro ejemplo de que hoy en dia no tiene sentido construir una plaza de toros, aunque un espacio intermodal con planta circular si tiene salida.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Building a bullring right now is like to build a new stadium, investors need look not only for the main sport will be played there, but make a multi-functional structure for more than just one event.

PS: Speak in English please.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Moderators?


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

censura?


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

absalon said:


> censura?


In first place speak English please.

This forum/subforum is about architecture, pictures from places, etc. So why are you spaming this with that kind of photos? Think your spam will change anything, maybe it will (your account probably will be Banned or sent to the Brig)

If you have pictures of bullrings post it, other way go make this kind of replies to PETA forum or anything like that.


PS: The same to Iptucci. You should post only pictures from Plazas. If you wanted post that you should had oppen a thread with other name.


----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I would say that a thread of this nature is destined to become a battleground for politicization and fighting about bullfighting. SSC
Photography threads are not the proper forum for this activity. I've deleted some of the fighting, but it is bound to break out again if
the thread is left open.


----------

